
Coronavirus detected in air 4 meters from patients - bookofjoe
https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0885_article
======
nabla9
> Our study has 2 limitations. First, the results of the nucleic acid test do
> not indicate the amount of viable virus. Second, for the unknown minimal
> infectious dose, the aerosol transmission distance cannot be strictly
> determined.

Until these are figured out we know little new and old baselines apply. If you
get within 2 meters there is risk of getting minimal infectious dose from
droplets.

~~~
bookofjoe
27 foot range in this study:
[https://archive.is/JlhPw](https://archive.is/JlhPw)

~~~
nabla9
That study has the same weaknesses as the linked one.

It just discusses models of the spread of the virus in the air and does not
measure the distance where you get minimal dose for infection.

Covid-19 infection spreads mostly with droplets and significantly less with
aerosols and the dose received is important.

